# Input HTML ergebnis in php Variable speichern



## haribo1000 (15. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
habe eine ganz blöde frage.. Aber ich kenn mich leider mit PHP nicht aus..
Also ich will von einem HTML Formular die E-Mail Adresse auslesen und dann in eine PHP Variable speichern.. 
Das E-Mail Feld sieht so aus:
<input name="Email" type="text" class="feld" id="Email" maxlength="70">

Wär echt toll wenn mir jemand helfen könnte...

Lg


----------



## LSd (15. Januar 2009)

Hallo, 
unter folgendem Link recht gut erklärt:
http://tut.php-quake.net/de/post.html


----------



## haribo1000 (15. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
vielen Dank.. Die Lösung war mit dem Link ned sehr schwer.. Wenns mal jemand braucht:
$mailkunde = $_POST['Email'];

Lg


----------

